# PupPeroni



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey all. I have a little Maltese. She weighs 4.5 pounds and is two years old. I got her some *Pup-Peroni* treats and break them in half and give her one or two a day. Is this too much fat or anything else for her? She LOVES them but I worry about my baby :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That would be like you eating a Big Mac every day. If you browse this forum you will find some much healthier snacks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The PupPeroni treats are unfortunately very unhealthy to feed your precious little girl.

If you have a Petco near you, one very healthy treat they carry is Zuke's Mini Naturals. They come in Peanut Butter, Salmon, or Chicken formulas and are little bite-sized pieces. They are all natural, contain no artificial colors, and are wheat, corn, & soy free. A package will cost about $5 and will last you months. They are soft and moist so they LOVE them.  You can also buy them online if you don't have access to Petco. Petsmart doesn't really sell many healthy treats, so I didn't mention Petsmart.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have used Pup-peroni as one of my training treats. I do slice them up much tinier though. I would slice up one of those sticks maybe 50 times. In using them for training they do get to eat a half of one in the end, but not all at once. I also try to vary the training treat rewards. I use freeze dried liver, venison jerky, bits of chicken, tiny slices of string cheese and many more options in my bait bag arsenal. So, I certainly would not give them as a daily treat.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

zukes mini naturals are what i use. 


So let me ask , cheese is good for them?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The ingredients in pupperoni are very unhealthful, imo. If you are looking for a chewy treat, then try freeze dried sweet potatoes or dog jerky meat or salmon, or if you are looking for a tiny training treat, try some cheerios. Chicken breast cut up into tiny pieces is a good soft treat. Cheese in tiny amounts is okay, but not every day. 

This website has some good natural treats:http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?st=natural-holistic-premium-healthy-dog-canine-treats-snacks&avs|Pet+Type=Dogs&avs|Department=Treats+%2f+Chews


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls aren't fond of chewy treats, but they LOVE the little Charlee Bear liver treats. They are very low in calories and make a great reward cookie.


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks all! I think I am going to try switching her to those snacks from Petco you were referring to. Is it okay to give one whole one of those a day or are they something that should be broken into pieces and less often? I like to reward her after having her do tricks and I do them daily. Thanks for the advice...very much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your treats should be no bigger than pea sized and should be limited in number based on your dog's weight and caloric needs. If she is overweight, reduce the treat. If she is doing fine with the amount you are giving her, then you are probably in good shape.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

caligirlinpa said:


> Thanks all! I think I am going to try switching her to those snacks from Petco you were referring to. Is it okay to give one whole one of those a day or are they something that should be broken into pieces and less often? I like to reward her after having her do tricks and I do them daily. Thanks for the advice...very much appreciated! :thumbsup:


The Zuke's Mini Naturals are about the size of a large pea, to give you an idea of how small they are. It is okay to give a few of those per day. I don't like to feed a lot of treats, so I usually break them in 1/2 even. The bag really lasts forever...I usually have to throw out the bag at some point because they just can't go through them fast enough! lol I'm sure your baby will love them! My two LOVE the Salmon flavor the best, but it's hard to find, so they also love the Peanut Butter ones. We haven't tried the Chicken but I hear it's a hit with others on Spoiled Maltese. :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have only tried the chicken , i think that was his motivation to potty train lol . i have to try the peanut butter as dolce loves peanut butter.


----------

